# How to minimize weed pressure from next door?



## Squidgy (Sep 14, 2020)

I suppose the other half of the question is, when do you give up? I live in the city, and I have a pretty narrow lot (~40 feet wide). Neither of my neighbors are lawn people. One yard totally went sideways when the owner died, the property was bank-owned for two years, and the maintenance companies would come every 2 months to scalp the 12" high growth to within an inch of its life. It's now 80% weed, and the new owner has no interest in doing anything with it or about it, other than keeping it from growing a foot tall again. (He also has zero interest in even replying to me when I say hello.) Fair enough, he paid for it, he can do with it what he wants.

But the weed pressure now is enormous. I'm maxing out on my herbicide apps, bordering on turf damage, just to keep the creeping charlie at bay. I've thought about a concrete mow strip along the fence, but that only covers the back yard. (Mow strips out to the sidewalk aren't a thing here.) If I had a larger lot, I would be OK with a buffer of weedy turf around the edges, where I could conduct the battle against weeds, but with my lot being so narrow, I feel like I'm getting closer to having just a 10 foot wide strip of decent lawn down the middle.

Am I at the point that I just surrender and take up another hobby? What's the answer for us city-dwellers?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Build a fence.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Another option is to find out from your neighbors if they would mind if you treat for weeds into their lawn a bit. Such an approach may not be okay with them, depending upon their feelings about weed treatments, but it could make a big difference in widening your effective weed-free area.

The above is particularly true for treatments that don't have an immediately obvious effect, such as a spring pre-emergent.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Pre emergent is the best way. Do split apps for a little better protection.

My neighbors have their lawns treated, but hard to kill weeds like cliver, quackgrass, and sedgegrass are unaffected by the 24d based concoctions they apply.

I spot spray the yard and spray anything like that within a few feet with my specialjzed herbicides.

A little extra fertilizer. Spot treatments.

Could be worse. He could hire a clumsy lawn service thst turns around on your 1 in turf with a zero turn on a dime, then oversprays into your yard with who knows what turning around and overapplying in the process. Oh, and on a 90 degree day.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> ... Could be worse. He could hire a clumsy lawn service thst turns around on your 1 in turf with a zero turn on a dime, then oversprays into your yard with who knows what turning around and overapplying in the process. Oh, and on a 90 degree day.


Gee, @HoosierLawnGnome, that sounds a lot like the voice of experience... 
One of your neighbors at your prior home?


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

This stuff is awesome: https://grassbarrier.com/products/grass-barrier-landscape-edging-10-inch-depth

I used the Wilton Trenching spade to install it: https://www.wiltonthinlinetrenchingspades.com/store

It's essentially a 10" plastic laminate that goes 4" above ground and 6" below ground to stop weeds from getting through. To stops both above and below ground growth. I have about 110' of it installed and it works well. The only complaint I have is the thermal expansion of such a large strip. When it's hot out it expands and gets wavy. It's black so it picks up sun pretty well. But once it cools, it goes back to being straight.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

Since it seems you are having a problem with weeds that spread by rhizome, I wonder if a shallow and narrow trench would help. The depth should be couple inches or more, like the natural edging. The width could be as wide as you see fit. You could then fill the trench with gravel or pebbles or t bond. It would act like your property line. Then you can easily see creeping weeds and deal with them.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > ... Could be worse. He could hire a clumsy lawn service thst turns around on your 1 in turf with a zero turn on a dime, then oversprays into your yard with who knows what turning around and overapplying in the process. Oh, and on a 90 degree day.
> ...


Former neighbor's lawn service.

Anytime i see a service spray or fertilize i run my sprinklers on the boundaries right after. The new service knows to stay in bounds. I wouldnt normally care, but the tight turning radius on short turf tears up the roots and a dead spot shows up 2 weeks later.

I kind of feel bad even saying something because I'm sure its the only lawn they have to worry about like that. If i were mowing at 3 in like all their other customers' neighbors it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Squidgy (Sep 14, 2020)

I could certainly do a solid privacy fence in the back, but not in the front. I'd have to use a partially open fence, like picket. Perhaps with the grass barrier product and/or gravel at the base, it would help.

I would reno the guy's lawn for free if he'd let me, but he's said 5 words to me since he moved in. I went over to introduce myself and he just walked away. Not very social, I guess.

@HoosierLawnGnome, sounds like the property management companies that took care of the neighbor's property. They decided to keep the weeds down by spraying non-selective, and fried about two feet into my lawn in the process.

I'm also considering turning the boundaries into flower beds. Like jtuber said, it'll may be easier to take out the rhizome-spreading stuff.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Shindoman said:


> Build a fence.


It will help, but a moat will be a more secure way... :lol:


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I got the same problem on on side of my driveyway/yard and what I do is spray the shit out of their (round up 365 + tenacity whatever I have on hand) yard right along my fence when they aren't home.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Landscape with a line of shrubs / hedges and mulch right on the property line.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Weeds? is a bit vague. 
If you mean standard weeds like broadleaf and such. You put down preemergent and use post-emergent selective as directed.

If you mean Grasses as well. If any of it is Devil Grass aka Bermuda you most likely won't win. Bermuda will cover 40 ft in no time.

If there is no Bermuda on any of the conected soil you can make it.


Squidgy said:


> creeping charlie


 Have you been using Tryclopyr? 
https://www.domyown.com/alligare-triclopyr-p-20562.html?sub_id=22954
Also maybe the soil is to moist?
https://www.domyown.com/how-to-get-rid-of-creeping-charlie-a-799.html


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

g-man said:


> Landscape with a line of shrubs / hedges and mulch right on the property line.


Great idea as well...

Grass isn't always the answer.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Matthew_73 said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > Build a fence.
> ...


With alligators. Got to keep the neighbor from trampling your seedlings while he's mowing.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Factor said:


> Weeds? is a bit vague.
> If you mean standard weeds like broadleaf and such. You put down preemergent and use post-emergent selective as directed.
> 
> If you mean Grasses as well. If any of it is Devil Grass aka Bermuda you most likely won't win. Bermuda will cover 40 ft in no time.
> ...


I've been holding back the Bermudagrass with Ornamec. Seems to be working for now.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

I just wanted to add an image so you can see it's effectiveness. You can also see a bit of the waviness in the sun I was describing. I just did a renovation less than a month ago and the other yard is what I had, 100% weeds with a LOT of crabgrass. Note I sprayed a little glyphosate to help out too. If they're doing it, I would too. Another plus is this is a very defined boundary that helps keep weed clippings out when they mow.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

acampinoob said:
 

> I just wanted to add an image so you can see it's effectiveness. You can also see a bit of the waviness in the sun I was describing. I just did a renovation less than a month ago and the other yard is what I had, 100% weeds with a LOT of crabgrass. Note I sprayed a little glyphosate to help out too. If they're doing it, I would too. Another plus is this is a very defined boundary that helps keep weed clippings out when they mow.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Lawn Noob said:


> Bermudagrass with Ornamec.


 Yep Fusilade 2/ornamec is good stuff..

The first chemist to invent bermuda grass killer without hurting Fescue is my hero...


----------



## Squidgy (Sep 14, 2020)

@Factor, the most prominent weed being creeping charlie, though there's some nimblewill and wild violet too. I picked up Tenacity for the nimblewill but temps have dropped enough that it looks like it's already starting to go dormant, so I think I'm going to hold off on starting it this year. I also do pre-emergent apps of pendimethalin which keep the crabgrass and broadleaf down.

Triclopyr's my go-to on the charlie. When we moved in, it was all throughout our lawn too. We were able to beat it back to the property line, and the previous neighbor helped on his side too. But then he passed away, and what was left came back with a vengeance. Now I'm more-or-less holding the line. It'll come over a couple feet, and I'll beat it back, and then a few weeks later the process repeats. It doesn't get a good foothold, but the stolons keep coming. There's a bit of a slope, and he's on the downward side, so I'm sure that makes his yard a fine charlie breeding ground.

I will have to look at some options for hedges, though. And consult the wife. (I do the green flat stuff. She does the tall green stuff and the flowery stuff. My sense of design is lackluster at best.)

@acampinoob, that's really impressive, and the reno looks great! I can definitely see that being used by itself, or in conjunction with a fence or a hedge line.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

acampinoob said:


> I just wanted to add an image so you can see it's effectiveness. You can also see a bit of the waviness in the sun I was describing. I just did a renovation less than a month ago and the other yard is what I had, 100% weeds with a LOT of crabgrass. Note I sprayed a little glyphosate to help out too. If they're doing it, I would too. Another plus is this is a very defined boundary that helps keep weed clippings out when they mow.


It's so ... Ghetto. Just kidding. Do you have to trim the grass along this barrier?


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

jtuber said:


> It's so ... Ghetto. Just kidding. Do you have to trim the grass along this barrier?


I'm not sure how many of these I've seen in the ghetto. But I think it looks good and it works great. OP wanted solutions to keep out weeds, which is exactly what this does. And yes, this is just like a wall. It needs trimmed.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

g-man said:


> Landscape with a line of shrubs / hedges and mulch right on the property line.


Would you make the neighbors throw down half of the cost for awesome landscaping now on the lot lines? They sure get a huge benefit out of it and don't have to maintain anything.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think in indiana you can make them pay for 50% of the fence linear cost, but I don't think it applies to landscape. In my opinion, you want the landscape to block weeds or zero turn mowers. You get to pick the plants, therefore you pay for it.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Makes good sense. I'm going to seriously think about doing this too. I hate the idea of losing some of my front yard to shrubs/Mulch beds but it may be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Squidgy (Sep 14, 2020)

In my county, there is no law requiring landowners to share the cost of a fence, so it would be all on me. Plus, because a fence is a "structure," there are zoning permits, inspections, etc., all of which add to the cost and hassle. Shrubs are landscaping, and require no special paperwork.


----------



## sporkie16 (Sep 21, 2019)

The way i do it is by using a spreader with an edgegaurd, apply your pre and post emergents with edge gaurd on while you hit your edges. Makes for a dramatic effect of you "holding off" the dead army of weeds..


----------



## sporkie16 (Sep 21, 2019)

g-man said:


> I think in indiana you can make them pay for 50% of the fence linear cost, but I don't think it applies to landscape. In my opinion, you want the landscape to block weeds or zero turn mowers. You get to pick the plants, therefore you pay for it.


You can really just Toss a financial burden onto a neighbor like that? What if they dont have the $$ or dont want a fence? Do they have a say then? I feel if you expect them to go along with paying 1/2, then they can expect you to not put it up if they dont want one..


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It comes from cattle and farms. When you share acres of land and both benefit from the fence. I think they pay the fence and then can place a lien on the property. I dont know the details.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

A lot of work but totally worth it. Still have to keep the edge free of weeds. Mostly common Bermuda I was worried about.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Avalawn T said:


> A lot of work but totally worth it. Still have to keep the edge free of weeds. Mostly common Bermuda I was worried about.


That looks amazing.

You lost what 3-4 feet of your lawn?


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you, about 3 give or take a bit. I actually might do a barrier like the one earlier in this post because the Bermuda still spreads its way across if I don't keep up with it.


----------



## Squidgy (Sep 14, 2020)

g-man said:


> It comes from cattle and farms. When you share acres of land and both benefit from the fence. I think they pay the fence and then can place a lien on the property. I dont know the details.


A bit of trivia: Maryland, with its roots as one of the original colonies, still clings to English common law on many things. Fencing is one of them. When it comes to livestock, we are a "fence in" state. A neighboring landowner without livestock has no obligation to build, maintain, or in any way contribute to the fence. It's often customary that two neighboring livestock owners will split the cost, but that's not written in law, except for in a few counties. In fact, it's not uncommon to see two livestock fences running parallel to each other -- each paid for and maintained by the respective landowners.

With regards to non-livestock fences here, generally they're considered to be owned "in common" if the neighboring property owner derives some use from it. If they tie their fence into your fence, for example. It's not considered "use" if they just benefit from the increased privacy. And then, if there is use "in common" and there's no existing written agreement, it turns into a matter in court arguing over who benefits more, who pays for what, etc.

@Avalawn T, that looks excellent. Beautiful, tasteful, and nowhere near as "in your face" as a fence out to the street. :thumbup:


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you. Yeah we love the neighbors, our kids are all friends they just don't do turf grass.


----------

